# Berretta NANO for first concealable?



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm on the market. Thinking about a Nano.

I have smallish hands that are meaty, so these shortened handles for concealables are disappointing ... I can barely get two fingers around the grip. The extended magazine helps for this, though. 

Anyone here ever fire one? Thoughts?


----------



## Tgace (Feb 22, 2013)

How do you plan on carrying? Belt? Pocket? Purse?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2013)

Not sure ... haven't carried a handgun before but thinking about AIWB. Options would be nice - I know there's an option for purses but I don't always carry a purse.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 23, 2013)

Not to turn you against the NANO...it looks like a nice enough compact gun...but 6+1 capacity in a 9 would only make sense to me (as in for ME) as a pocket/BU piece. For a primary belt worn gun I would choose something with more capacity and a full hand grip.

That being said, I sometimes carry a G27 but I have a grip extender on my Mag's and it packs 10+1 of .40 S&W.

http://tgace.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/g27done.jpg 

I also like having a slide release/stop for clearing malfunctions.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had a nano before and hated it.  It felt like a cheap glock knock off.  I'd go with a glock if that's the style you want.  However if your just looking for a personal defense gun I'd suggest a Sig P232.  When I would go do under cover buys I carried one with me all the time.  I still do for a back up gun at work.
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p232.aspx


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh and get a crossbreed holster best holster I've ever worn I forget its even on I have to reach down and check to see if its still there sometimes 
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd suggest a visit to a good gun shop.  Talk to them, handle some guns, and get a feel.  Look at holsters, see how they feel, and how practical they really are.  For example, I don't like inside-the-waistband holsters.  Not practical for someone built like me, with some extra weight.  And I just find them uncomfortable.  I prefer pancake, or paddles if I want it to be more removable.

I carry a Glock 27 off-duty and when I need a more concealable gun than my duty Glock 22.  Part of that is agency regs, part of that is convenience and a desire to maintain a consistent platform.  It is small for my hand, even with a grip extender.  (I don't like the extenders that allow extra rounds; to do so, they adjust the spring slightly, and that's just an opportunity in my mind for a mechanical failure.  The extra 1 or 2 rounds ain't worth it, in my book.  Other folks feel diffferently...)  But if concealment is a bigger issue -- there are other guns out there that are better, including revolvers.  In fact, if you're not going to practice regularly with it, including malfunction drills, I'd strongly suggest considering a revolver.  Less to go wrong... and often more concealable.

I'm not personally familiar with the Nano at all...

Oh -- I'm not a fan of women carrying guns in purses, or men carrying them in backpacks.  I want my gun on my person, under my control, not in something that can be removed, dropped, left in the car for "just a sec" while you run in somewhere...


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2013)

Id second the revolver as well were just not allowed to carry them so I don't even think of them anymore when talking about a handgun.  But if I could I'd carry one in a heartbeat


----------



## Tgace (Feb 23, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> (I don't like the extenders that allow extra rounds; to do so, they adjust the spring slightly, and that's just an opportunity in my mind for a mechanical failure.  The extra 1 or 2 rounds ain't worth it, in my book.  Other folks feel diffferently...)



I'm one of em. 

I've never had one malfunction with the extenders. Can't say the same for my full size mags over the years.


----------



## chinto (Feb 23, 2013)

I would try to stay in at least a .380/9mm kurtz ,  you can go to .32 but if you do you want to shoot at least 5 times or more into the attacker min.  I prefer the .45 cartridge for Self Defense..


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Id second the revolver as well were just not allowed to carry them



Why not?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 23, 2013)

I was going to ask the same, *Arni*.  I know they are more mechanical complicated, require more maintenance and are more prone to failure because of it; also slower to reload sometimes.


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 23, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Why not?



Departmental Rules Im not really sure why.  Our rules are kinda outdated.  We weren't allowed to carry glocks until a year ago because it had no external safety.  The only people allowed to carry revolvers off duty are old timers that actually were around when they were still using them as duty weapons.  Only one Capt I know carries one.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2013)

concealment could be a game of compromises. You will be carrying the firearm more than you will be firing it; make sure that it is 1 you're comfortable carrying as well as shooting.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Feb 23, 2013)

I carry "plain clothes" with a full-size G22, 2 mags and cuffs..even off-duty most of the time.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 23, 2013)

*Shesulsa wrote:*


> I'm on the market. Thinking about a Nano.
> 
> 
> I have smallish hands that are meaty, so these shortened handles for concealables are disappointing ... I can barely get two fingers around the grip. The extended magazine helps for this, though.
> ...






Congratulations Shesulsa, the decision to carry is a very serious and responsible one. 


I would advise not to worry too much about caliber, the weapon that you will carry is far more important than the correct caliber left at home. Find the weapon that fits then get good with it. The Nano is not for you based on what you wrote above. There are hundreds of different handguns and at least one of them will fit your hands. Keep looking until you find it. Handguns start as a compromise. Getting one that doesnt fit you furthers that compromise.


Chose from the main companies for reliability and beware saving or spending an extra dollar. Whether going cheap or going expensive the decision should not be based on the dollar. The weapon should fit either hand comfortably and you should be able to reach whatever buttons, levers, safeties the handgun has. Do not worry too much about the sights they can be altered or replaced if you find the right fitting handgun. 


The old saying- beware the man with one rifle. Get the handgun that fits you and your needs and then get good with it.


Good luck
Regards
Brian


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2013)

I know opinions vary on this but personally I do not like shooting revolvers very much.  The added motion throws my aim off.  I am sure that would be something that improves with practice... But I would rather be put in that practice time shooting something I enjoy and getting really good with a semi instead of shooting something far less fun and becoming passable at it.

I like the history of revolvers, the are a fine gun.  But to me the have never felt like "my" gun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Feb 23, 2013)

Carol said:


> I know opinions vary on this but personally I do not like shooting revolvers very much.  The added motion throws my aim off.  I am sure that would be something that improves with practice... But I would rather be put in that practice time shooting something I enjoy and getting really good with a semi instead of shooting something far less fun and becoming passable at it.
> 
> I like the history of revolvers, the are a fine gun.  But to me the have never felt like "my" gun.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Double Action triggers can take some getting used to.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry about being a bit late here... 

The Beretta Nano is actually a pretty good concealable gun, that it has a very flat profile, and has a pretty good compromise of features.  It's a very reliable gun, and not unpleasant to shoot at all.  I did notice that it's easier to rack the slide of a Nano than it is for most other guns in this category.  

If you don't like the two fingered grip, there are alternatives that are also very much concealable, just not for pocket carry.  Kahr's P-series uses a polymer frame as well, and comes in at about, or less, than the same weight as the Beretta Nano.  The CW9 comes in at a lower price as well.  Furthermore, I really like the smooth double action only trigger pull of the Kahr pistols.

Another alternative, if you want a full three fingered grip, is to get a Pearce Grip extender for the Nano's magazines.  While there aren't any specifically listed for the Nano, you can use the ones that were built for the Kahr CM-9 magazines.


----------

